# App store inconnu!!!



## Vayrac (21 Mai 2010)

Possesseur iPad je n'ai aucune connexion à AppStore pas plus qu'à mon compte iTunes.

iPad l'indique app store n'existe pas dans mon pays (France) curieux qd on sait qu'avec iPhone je me connecte.

Autres possesseurs en France ont ils le même problème? Ou bien ont ils accès app store normalement?????

Mrerci de vos réponses
. 

Apple prétend app store pas activé en FRance!! U


----------



## Gwen (21 Mai 2010)

Il y a une phase de maintenance, ça va revenir.


----------



## marvel63 (21 Mai 2010)

L'appstore France n'est pas ouvert pour les iPad, il faut attendre la sortie officielle : le 28 mai. C'est normal d'avoir ce message d'erreur.

Ce n'est pas très génant, rien n'empeche de télécharger des app sur son PC/Mac et de synchroniser son iPad.

Patience, plus qu'un semaine à attendre !


----------



## skinch (21 Mai 2010)

L'AppStore France sur l'iPad est ouvert depuis hier matin.


----------



## Progoze (21 Mai 2010)

marvel63 tout le monde en parle, l'app store est ouvert depuis jeudi matin sur iPad !
Par contre pas d'iBooks pour moi :'( il n'apparait pas dans les applis !


----------



## Gwen (21 Mai 2010)

Les logiciels Apple ne sont toujours pas dispos. 

On attends


----------



## Bigdidou (21 Mai 2010)

skinch a dit:


> L'AppStore France sur l'iPad est ouvert depuis hier matin.



Excusez moi, j'ai un train de retard.
Cet AppleStore iPad est accessible comment ? A partir de l'iPad uniquement ? A partir d'iTunes quand on a enregistré un iPad ?
Parce que sinon, je ne vois rien...


----------



## Progoze (22 Mai 2010)

Apple Store c'est pas un Appstore hein...

L'appstore iPad est dispo sur iPad comme son nom l'indique, si tu n'as pas d'iPad normal que tu ne le vois pas...


----------



## Bigdidou (22 Mai 2010)

Progoze a dit:


> Apple Store c'est pas un Appstore hein...
> 
> L'appstore iPad est dispo sur iPad comme son nom l'indique, si tu n'as pas d'iPad normal que tu ne le vois pas...



Ma langue a fourché, mais tu m'as quand même compris...
Merci pour ta réponse.
Ceci dit je me doute bien que si l'App Store iPad n'est accessible que via l'iPad, c'est un peu normal que sans iPad, on ait du mal à la voir...
Ma question concernait plutôt l'existence éventuelle d'une section spécifique iPad sur l'App Store via iTunes quelque soit la machine, mais j'ai dû mal m'exprimer.


----------



## twinworld (23 Mai 2010)

pour ma parti, il me semble que la dernière fois que je me suis connecté à l'Apple Store depuis iTunes lancé sur mon MBP, il y avait bien une section iPad.


----------



## Bigdidou (23 Mai 2010)

twinworld a dit:


> pour ma parti, il me semble que la dernière fois que je me suis connecté à l'Apple Store depuis iTunes lancé sur mon MBP, il y avait bien une section iPad.



Pas trouvé.
J'ai bien repéré plein de logiciel iPad avec les mots clé iPad et HD (surtout iPad), mais pas de section iPad spécifique.
De la même façon, quand je recherche une application avec un mot clé spécifique, j'ai bien une proposition : "Chercher parmi les logiciels iPad" en dessous de "Chercher parmi les logiciels iPhone".
Mais de section iPad directement accessible d'un clic, que pouic.


----------



## twinworld (23 Mai 2010)

ah non, je sais où j'ai vu ça. Je me suis connecté à l'Apple Store US l'autre jour pour jeter un oeil et c'est là que j'ai vu la section iPad. Mille excuses.


----------



## Bigdidou (23 Mai 2010)

twinworld a dit:


> ah non, je sais où j'ai vu ça. Je me suis connecté à l'Apple Store US l'autre jour pour jeter un oeil et c'est là que j'ai vu la section iPad. Mille excuses.



T'excuses pas... Je me demandais juste s'il fallait avoir un iPad enregistré pour voir apparaître cette section.. Tu m'as donné la réponse : elle n'existe pas (encore) en France. A partir du 28, j'imagine.
J'ai déjà repéré pas mal de petits bijoux que j'ai mis dans ma liste de souhaits en attendant d'avoir l'objet.
Ça va pas alléger la facture finale...


----------



## Progoze (26 Mai 2010)

voilà elle est enfin là, j'imagine que dès maintenant, comme moi, tu peux voir une section iPad et un section iPhone en haut dans l'appstore d'itunes sur n'importe quel PC/MAC


----------



## Dagui (26 Mai 2010)

Ben depuis la sortie de l'iPad aux USA, il y a sur l'App Store 2 boutons tout en haut comme ceci : (iPhone I iPad). Et sinon, oui, si tu fais une recherche sur le store avec juste iPad comme mot clé, tu as toutes les app iPad. Chose qu'il m'arrive encore de faire, vu que le nombre d'app accessibles par défaut sont un peu limitées. Genre on a accès qu'à 4 pages d'apps dans les différentes catégories mises en avant par Apple. Et pour les commentaires, pensez à faire un tour sur le store US avant d'acheter/télécharger. Il y a encore très peu de commentaires sur le store FR (normal ^(^). Ça peut éviter des surprises désagréables.


----------

